# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Giá trị của nỗi đau

## trachanhvn

Khi bạn vô ý cắn nhằm lưỡi, ít khi bạn coi sự đau đớn ấy là một điều gì đó hữu ích. Cũng như vậy đối với một vết rộp ở ngón chân cái - có ai muốn một bàn chân đau nhức chứ?

Nhưng điều gì sẽ xảy ra nếu bạn không cảm thấy đau? Bạn sẽ cắn đứt lưỡi bạn mấy lần đây? Bạn sẽ bị phỏng da lưng bao nhiêu lần trong buồng tắm nước nóng?

Sự đau đớn về thể xác là một cơ chế báo động tuyệt diệu, nhằm ngăn ngừa những tổn thương lớn hơn. Nó báo với chúng ta "Tốt hơn, bạn nên thay đổi những gì bạn đang làm kìa."

Nỗi đau về tinh thần cũng cho ta một thông điệp tương tự, chẳng hạn như, "Tốt hơn, bạn nên thay đổi cách nghĩ đi."

Khi ta cảm thấy giận, ghen tị, hay một chút phẫn uất, thì chuyện đó cũng bình thường. Nhưng nếu tâm trạng đó xãy ra thường xuyên, thì có thể thông điệp ấy là:

"Đừng có muốn kiểm soát người khác."

"Đừng có muốn người khác suy nghĩ như ta."

"Đừng trông cậy người khác làm cho ta hạnh phúc."

Nếu chúng ta cứ giữ mãi cách suy nghĩ như cũ thì chúng ta sẽ còn duy trì sự đau đớn như cũ.

(Chúng ta sẽ kêu lên, "Nhưng tôi đúng mà!". Than ôi, "đúng" có giúp ích được gì đâu.)

Một vết rộp trên bàn chân bạn là một lời nhắn nên thay giày, dù đôi giày có đẹp thế nào.

Đối với nỗi đau tinh thần - nó cũng tựa như một vết rộp trong bộ não - lời nhắn thông thường là hãy thay đổi cách suy nghĩ của bạn.

Đúc kết: Đối với nỗi đau về thể xác lẫn tinh thần, nếu chúng ta cứ tiếp tục làm y như cũ, chúng ta vẫn sẽ bị đau đớn y như vậy.

----------

